# First export of new Petrochromis



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

Toby Veal in Zambia have caught this beautiful new Petrochromis.
He calls it Firefin and he caught them at 30 meter.
They look like the Petrochromis sp. Red but if they is close related is difficult to say.
Toby only exported 3 groups at this time, and one of them is going at Airfish i Germany, the two other is now in Denmark.
It will be interesting to see how these fish evolve, and specifically whether they live up to their name.


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

The name wasn't Firefin but FlameTail.

sorry


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow! Those are pretty nice!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Does Toby plan on collecting more of these?

Wonder if there are plans to export to the states....


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes I think he will. But it depends on whether we are prepared to pay for them. 
It is not cheap to catch fish at 30 meters. It takes a few days to decompress them, and divers can not be so long in the water at this depth. 
The new Petrochromis is probably caught in Zambia and it means that Toby does not have to travel so far (Gasoline is expensive in Africa) which means that he hopefully will use the time to catch them.
Moreover, we must not forget that a new species at the species list is good publicity for his business.


----------



## Bentho (Jun 9, 2004)

Nice :drooling:


----------



## pettapetrochromis (Dec 22, 2006)

hi arthur

i would like to buy some ))

please send me some price info

[email protected]


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

pettapetrochromis said:


> hi arthur
> 
> i would like to buy some ))
> 
> ...


I understand :drooling:

At the moment the only place to buy is Airfish, rumors says 250 Euro and he haves 3.7 or perhaps 4:6 
The 2 groups i Denmark is not for sale :? Wonder why


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

This picture makes me wonder.... looks the same???

What do the females look like ??










Maybe not so "new" ???

Location "Mpimbwe"

I could be very wrong... but they look the same to me. I have seen lists lately that have "new" petrochromis on them. I look at the fish and realize I saw them years ago in a friends tank. Or better yet, I personally kept them.


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

Longstocking said:


> This picture makes me wonder.... looks the same???
> 
> What do the females look like ??
> 
> ...


It is okay to be skeptical, but in this case there is not much to be in doubt. 
1. The fish were caught near Toby's lodge, and not up near Mpinbwe. 
2. The fish is caught at 30 meters, the only other Petrochromis those caught in this depths is Petrochromis sp. Red 
3. The new Petrochromis looks like sp. Red and not like some of the other Petrochromis.

The picture is the females are not as good, but it may provide some clues.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Do the females have red on their fins?

The picture I posted is a sp. red.

The location may not be correct.... as we all know exporters like to keep these a mystery.


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes your picture is the sp, Red from Mpimbwe, but I'm talking about the Bulu point sp. Red. The Mpinbwe sp. Red didn't live at 30 meters.

It's to early to talk about colours of the females but as you can see at the pictures the males have some dark red on there tails. I got my 10 fish today so in a week or two I will tell more about there colours


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

They have now gone i my tank for two days, still not enough to talk about colours but it's definitely not the sp. Red from Mpimbwe, and I'm sure that I haven't seen this before.


----------



## gilove (Apr 26, 2004)

How much are they selling for in US dollars?


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

gilove said:


> How much are they selling for in US dollars?


I really don't know, but a conservative guess would be between 350 and 400$


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Please do keep us updated as they settle!


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> Please do keep us updated as they settle!


Today I put them in there new tank, and half an hour after the male looks like this.


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Those are going to be smokin hot in a week.

Thanks for the updated pics Arthur.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## NewETown (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok it's been a week, I think we all need more pictures...


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

NewETown said:


> Ok it's been a week, I think we all need more pictures...


Yes and I'm getting more and more happy.


----------



## nene (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh man, I see the reason why you're so happy  =D>


----------



## txfront (Sep 27, 2007)

fantastic fish, i think i actually like him better than Red Bulu's


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow... fish like THAT make me want to go on one of these collecting trips...


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

Now nearly a year later the dominant male looks like this, and I understand why Toby call it FlameTail.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

wow, stunning. looks very healthy too.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

This is one Fantastic looking petro :thumb: 
Red is always a good color in petros.
Good contrasting color and it matches the highlight etching on the scales.
Fantastic, wish we could get these in the US...
I hope we don't have to wait as long as the wait 
for the Red Bulu Pts. :drooling: 
This petro goes to the top of my list.
Even over the Red Bulu PTs and Polyodon M'toto and Longola.
NICE


----------

